# A good present



## SpecV&Z_man (Dec 22, 2003)

My dad's birthday is coming up and I just wanted to know if a fairlady emblem is a good idea for a 2003 350Z. I don't wan't it too look ricey at all though. But I know he would want something for his car since he's gonna drop alot of money on it any suggestions?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SpecV&Z_man said:


> My dad's birthday is coming up and I just wanted to know if a fairlady emblem is a good idea for a 2003 350Z. I don't wan't it too look ricey at all though. But I know he would want something for his car since he's gonna drop alot of money on it any suggestions?


If your replacing your 350Z emblem with the FairladyZ emblem it's not RICE.  There is nothing wrong with making your Z look like JDM but it's wrong to put Greddy, Apexi, etc. stickers all over the car when your not even sponsored, that is RICE to me. Oh yea, lets not forget that neon.


----------

